# Parents Putting Their Daughters In Beauty Contests. Your Opinion



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2019)

I personally think it is sickening mostly because it places so much emphasis on physical beauty at very impressionable ages.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 16, 2019)

Totally agree.  Children are being deprived of their childhood in so many ways.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 16, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I personally think it is sickening mostly because it places so much emphasis on physical beauty at very impressionable ages.



I'm with you. I'm certainly no prude, but I find making up 5 year olds to look like streetwalkers downright 'pornographic'.  There used to be a couple of TV shows in the U.S. (of course, along with the rest of the smut TV) showing these beauty contests and all the prep work behind the scenes. They generated a lot of comments against the moms. They didn't last too long, as I recall.


----------



## rgp (Apr 16, 2019)

Agree with all comments.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 16, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm with you. I'm certainly no prude, but I find making up 5 year olds to look like streetwalkers downright 'pornographic'.  There used to be a couple of TV shows in the U.S. (of course, along with the rest of the smut TV) showing these beauty contests and all the prep work behind the scenes. They generated a lot of comments against the moms. They didn't last too long, as I recall.



I agree with you.  It's seriously creepy.  Besides which I think it teaches little girls a very dangerous message that appearance is all that matters, or that it is the most important thing, and the competition about who is the prettiest is just sicko.  I'm sure it causes all kinds of problems in the way they see themselves as they grow up and get older.


----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2019)

Turns my stomach.  I watched a series, I think it's called "Toddlers and Tiaras" a couple of times and it changed any slight notion that I might have had that this kind of thing is "harmless".  What it is is a bunch of parents living out THEIR dreams.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2019)

Creepy? The word creepy for that show ‘Toddlers and Tiaras’ is an understatement. 

What a perfect show to keep all the  pedophiles happy. 
Why anyone would want to sex up a toddler is beyond me. 
Kids grow up so fast they don’t need the added pressure of needing to feel sexy and attractive. 
Those shows are disgusting.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2019)

Purely disgusting!


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 17, 2019)

Seeing the other ways parents abuse their children these shows/parents don't surprise me. They disappoint but don't surprise. 

That being said not only do you have parents trying to exploit or live their life vicariously through their children I don't think they really wanted children in the first place. They're trying to find a way to make the handling of their baggage/children easier.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2019)

I've seen a couple of those TV shows in the past and they sicken me, like Toddlers in Tiaras.  It's not a contest about beauty, it morphs into a sexually enticing toddler and it's shameful.  The mothers often seem to pageant winner wannabes and are trying to live their glory days through their young child, as What In The and Jujube already mentioned. 

 It's sick, very harmful to the child and it does satisfy the needs of ****** predators out there.  Let the children be innocent like they were meant to be, and not measured by physical appearance, that seems to be a big problem these days with narcissistic people and their endless selfies, etc. online.  Also, the child can show her beauty without the revealing trashy outfits.

 Beauty has to be inside of you, or you have none, IMO.  I agree with Retiredtraveler, not much short of actual child porn, which I have zero tolerance for.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Apr 17, 2019)

I see nothing good from these kinds of shows on so many levels.

I have a grown niece that thinks it's cute to take her little girls to Glamor shots and make them all up to look like, as someone else here put it, "streetwalkers" and then post their pics on Facebook and everywhere else.  Her mother did the same thing to her.  I had never seen a little kid cotton up to the camera like my niece did.  Now she's passing that on.  But what message is she passing on to her daughters?  It makes me wonder if she has a huge insecurity problem.


----------



## Snowbound (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm with the majority of you, I think that it steals away a young girls childhood, and emphasis on body image.  Girls should not be taught to rely on their looks to be successful.
I would have thought after Jon Benet Ramsey beauty pageants would have become less popular.


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2019)

I also think it's disgusting & a form of child abuse.  Little girls looking like miniature prostitutes....


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> I also think it's disgusting & a form of child abuse.  Little girls looking like miniature prostitutes....



win231 I agree with you 100%.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 26, 2019)

These mothers are attempting to rid their personal  feelings of inadequacy by living through their child.  It's sickening how they focus so much on looks instead of quality of personality.


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2019)

I fully agree  with  what  the members  (above)  have said.  It  spoils  the young girls  from
growing up in a world  where  physical  looks  can  be the key to   an otherwise  normal
period of  growing up/developing  period.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> I see nothing good from these kinds of shows on so many levels.
> 
> I have a grown niece that thinks it's cute to take her little girls to Glamor shots and make them all up to look like, as someone else here put it, "streetwalkers" and then post their pics on Facebook and everywhere else.  Her mother did the same thing to her.  I had never seen a little kid cotton up to the camera like my niece did.  Now she's passing that on.  But what message is she passing on to her daughters?  It makes me wonder if she has a huge insecurity problem.



I think that, besides being disgusting, it is also dangerous to post that kind of pictures on social media.  IMO it's an invitation to pedophiles and/or stalkers.  IMHO it's kind of like pimping out your children.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 27, 2019)

I think anyone who subjects their child to these things after the Jon Benet Ramsey debacle should have their head examined!


----------



## Linda (May 28, 2019)

I find it disgusting and I don't understand why a parent would want to fix their little girl up to parade around in front of an audience that you know has at lest one or two perverts sitting there.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2019)

In a way this is similar to fathers pushing the sons to compete in sports despite the childs preference not to. It is the dad trying to get the trophy he never earned.


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2019)

I recall my wife having a friend several years ago that was into child modeling. I think the little girl did pretty well doing modeling for magazines and catalogs. I also remember being shown a picture, but can’t recall if she had her makeup and designer outfit on. 

If I remember correctly, she did continue after high school and attended one of the big modeling schools, but then I lost track of what she did after that. I think that as a 10 year old, she enjoyed doing the shows and contests. I do remember that she was very good on the piano for her age. Some of these kids are very talented.


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm with all of you that don't like it. Nope. Not one little bit. Sends a really bad message and messes the kid up. Just my thoughts


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2019)

Never did never would but.. I have to say I think she would have won.....


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

Very pretty. I don't know how to put my daughter's picture on


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2019)

Beautiful Seeker. I can see the resemblance. She’s beautiful and so are you. :grin:


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

*My daughter*


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

Sorry second photo is so big.  I didnt know that would happen.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2019)

Really pretty daughter Connie. Clearly you are very proud.


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

I can tell everyone here, my daughter saved me.  I was going down some bad roads and when I found out I was pregnant, my life changed.  The very instant I found out. She was a God-Send for sure.  And I have three beautiful grandchildren.  Loves of my life.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2019)

There was an attempt to establish beauty pageants for little girls in OZ but public backlash caused them to back off.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2019)

Yay for public backlash. 
Sometimes people need to fight for positive change. 
Glad they listened.


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

If it's just a quick beauty contest for fun.... awesome, but to put these children through a full - model, beauty, adult type beauty contest is beyond my comprehension.  I honestly do not believe beauty is just what you see.  It is the entire package and there are so many beautiful people in this world.  To judge a few and say they are the best, messes them up and the rest of the world.  All of our children are beautiful.  What they do with their lives is what determines beauty as adults.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 7, 2019)

Connie said:


> If it's just a quick beauty contest for fun.... awesome, but to put these children through a full - model, beauty, adult type beauty contest is beyond my comprehension.  I honestly do not believe beauty is just what you see.  It is the entire package and there are so many beautiful people in this world.  To judge a few and say they are the best, messes them up and the rest of the world.  All of our children are beautiful.  What they do with their lives is what determines beauty as adults.



I think all beauty contests for children are a very bad idea.  Actually I think all beauty contests for whatever age a girl/woman is are a bad idea.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, after all.


----------



## win231 (Jun 7, 2019)

Not only do I think beauty contests for children are a bad idea, I also think the adult beauty pageants are a bad idea.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2019)

Ditto! It’s one thing to compete on skill and accomplishment but to compete on external beauty puts emphasis where it doesn’t belong. Girls and women start judging themselves on their appearance instead of their inner beauty.
I find it belittling to women of all ages. We are more than our looks.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2019)

win231 said:


> I also think it's disgusting & a form of child abuse.  Little girls looking like miniature prostitutes....


I fully agree wonder how the little girls dress when they grow up ?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 8, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> I fully agree wonder how the little girls dress when they grow up ?



Have you looked around at how some young teens and pre-teens dress, and how much makeup they are wearing?  To call it provocative would be a gross understatement.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 28, 2019)

I  *think the whole child beauty pageant scene is rather sick and twisted.  Instead of ** age appropriate  contests for little girls, we all seen pics of little girls preened up to look like cheap hookers. You have to wonder about the psychological make up of those, who dress kids as though they were** sexually  mature adults. And, of course, the contestants are not scarred by these contests.*


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2019)

Slutty  Tots.  Can't  see the harm  in it.  Just don't  keep it up.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 30, 2019)

We've seen TV specials about the abusive, sexually charged contests for kids on TV. I believe any contest where kids are portrayed, in any way, as sexually mature adults, should not be tolerated. There is a difference between a  child beauty queen and a street walker.  Any contest which blurs the line should be not be tolerated. I think that contests where kids remain kids and are age appropriate for the child are possibly OK.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

I used to work overtime in which these child pageants would be going on, and I think it's more the Moms that want them then the kids. Join your kids up in something they are going to enjoy, rather then it's something Mom wants or needs. These little girls don't look like little girls anymore... they look horrible and rude...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 30, 2019)

Besides agreeing with other replies, one of my main concerns is the same as what Linda and Butterfly replied. This is like dangling carrots in front of pedophiles.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I personally think it is sickening mostly because it places so much emphasis on physical beauty at very impressionable ages.


I agree.  Also, I think most parents who do this do it more for themselves than their children. 
Let kids be kids!!!!  especially when they're 5-year-olds!


----------



## MeAgain (Aug 2, 2019)

Not a good idea.


----------

